# Houston Area



## InspMO (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone fill me in on the Houston/ Galveston/ Harris County, TX area. I think I might be doing some work down there.


----------



## Mule (Jun 2, 2010)

Hot, humid if you are going within the next few months...........

What info do you need?


----------



## cda (Jun 2, 2010)

1. traffic, traffic, oh yes traffic

2. they use to have great seafood

jumping off point for private work to middle east for wsi/ wackenhut, in case you are on the run


----------



## InspMO (Jun 2, 2010)

I may be working there on the extended basis Mule.


----------



## Mule (Jun 2, 2010)

Leave for work 2 hours early. expect to get home 2 hours after you leave for home. Expect rain at any time. Learn the bypasses or you end up with one!

There's actually one or two on here that live in that area. I'm about 5 hours North of Houston.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Mule: The five hours north? Is that with or with out the traffic.


----------



## Mule (Jun 2, 2010)

Without.................Leaving Houston between 4 to 6PM from Houston to home..............6 to 8 hours.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, so I've been here, in Houston, a little longer than a year.  What would you like to know???

The traffic isn't really all that bad, but it is a great idea to live within a 20 mile radius from where you are going to work.  Living expenses are relatively low (much lower than Calf, but higher than West Virginia).  Gas is cheap, food isn't expensive and ... what else would you like to know??


----------



## mmmarvel (Jun 2, 2010)

We are the 4th largest city in the USA.  We have just about anything you can think of, but you might have to drive a bit to find it.  We are going into the humid months, the hot months have already arrived.  Do you like warm rain?  Cause that's what we have.  Winters here are anything below 60 degrees (you won't believe how they bundle up when it hits 50 - and I'm still walking around in a short sleeved shirt).  Except for the Katy freeway and I-45, the roads here are pretty dang good, especially when I compare them to where I came from.  Specific questions gets you specific answers.


----------



## cda (Jun 2, 2010)

How bout them Astros !!!!!!!!!!

good jerky near by::

http://www.woodys-smokehouse.com/


----------



## RJJ (Jun 2, 2010)

What about fish?


----------



## packsaddle (Jun 2, 2010)

Do not carry anything smaller than a .357 at any time.

A spare magazine and a can of OC spray if you have room on your belt.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Dang must be some big fish!


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 3, 2010)

From my experiences in Houston, the traffic is like a Nascar race.   Hot, noisy, overcrowded, moving

really, really fast at times.    At other times, not so much!     *Always* leave a lot earlier than you

normally would.     Try to carry some water, drinks and snacks with you at all times.   Also, if you

have to go to the bathroom, be prepared for that as well.    Make a conscious effort to drive very

safely, using turn signals and giving the other drivers lots of room where you can.

FWIW,  I agree with packsaddle!    Not trying to be an alarmist or anything like that,  but I would

recommend obtaining a license to carry a weapon.   I don't live in Houston, but I DO carry.

Sometimes a 9mm, ...sometimes a 40 cal.     Gives me peace of mind.

.


----------



## InspMO (Jun 3, 2010)

Sound like Chicago or DC

I will be working on verification of compliance with energy code, some code inspections in Harris Co. It is all tied in with grants and loans from the Feds.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2010)

Harris county fire marshal has an excellant auto arson task force and a neat way of working auot arson fires.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jun 3, 2010)

No, we're MUCH more civilized than DC or Chicago.  However, it is Texas so guns are expected - remember, a well armed citizenry is a polite citizenry.

Harris County, well that narrows it down ... not.  The majority of Houston is in Harris County or is it the majority of Harris County is Houston.  Either way, you're talking a large patch of ground.  Any idea, are we talking north, south, east or west Harris County?  You can only go so far east before you hit the Gulf, west, north and south all border on other counties.  It would help if you knew which direction - if you need help finding housing my wife is a realtor here (both renting and buying) drop me a private line if you wish.


----------

